# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Clyde, programmable, Arduino-compatible lamp with environmental sensors, Fabule Fabrications Inc., Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fabule Fabrications Inc.

"Clyde: An Expressive Lamp for Creative Homes" on Kickstater

----------


## Airicist

Clyde Kickstarter
May 16, 2013




> Clyde's a bright lamp and an expressive, tricolor ambient light. Sensor modules and Arduino compatibility make him easy to customize.

----------

